# Greenish Discharge from Eyes



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

To treat or not to treat? 

Most of my herd seem to have green discharge coming from their eyes. Its not bad, its just not normal. It started with one goat so I figured it was debris in his eyes, but now almost the whole herd has the eye boogers. It isn't a lot of discharge, but I can see it and I hate it beign there. It looks like sleepy seeds.

They don't seem to be bothered by it, no itching, no light sensitivity, so behavior or appetite change. Just eye boogers. I was wondering if I should treat it with Opthalmic Gel or just wait and see if it clears up? I'm leaning towards treating, but if it is just a cold running through the herd, the gel will do no good. I hate OVER TREATING anything so I was hoping to get a shove in one direction or another here. 

Thanks,


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd watch and be ready to treat.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

greenish colour isn't good. It's a sign for bacterial activity.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I treated. I will continue treatment until it clears up. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I also have some eye booger problems. but am pretty sure it is because it has turned coooollllllld. In the teens.
And they have not climatized from the 50+ temps from
last week. But am watching them for signs of illness.


----------

